# Superbowl 2005



## vintage_ls (Jan 9, 2005)

I live in the Washington, DC area and will be watching the Superbowl on WTTG FOX channel 5. I currently have dish network. Will I be able to pick up the Superbowl via ota.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

vintage_ls said:


> I live in the Washington, DC area and will be watching the Superbowl on WTTG FOX channel 5. I currently have dish network. Will I be able to pick up the Superbowl via ota.


If you get your local stations on Dish, you can watch WTTG on satellite. Depending on your location, I assume you could also pick up WTTG 5 with rabbit ears or an outside antenna.

Are you meaning can you pick up the HD signal over the air? If so, you would need an HD 811 receiver to pick up OTA HD signals or another type of HD tuner in order to see the game in HD.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Has anyone in northern Ocean County, NJ or Southern Monmouth County been successful in pulling in OTA HD signals? I know we have a few posters from the Jersey Shore and was wondering what the collective experience was of the group before I go any further (someone who was complaining about being from Howard Beach, NY and being unable to receive an OTA HD signal has made me nervous though).


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Scott over at Sat Guys is talking about the possibility (rumor) that Dish may put up the Fox HD feed in O&O for the Superbowl.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

vintage_ls said:


> I live in the Washington, DC area and will be watching the Superbowl on WTTG FOX channel 5. I currently have dish network. Will I be able to pick up the Superbowl via ota.


WTTG will definately have the SuperBowl on. Are you asking about if you will get the game in High Definition, or just asking if you will get it all?

If you get Fox5 now, then you will surely get at least the standard definition broadcast of the SuperBowl. WTTG is channel 8073, or mapped down to ch 5 on most receivers. If you want the High Definition superbowl broadcast, then you will need at least a Dish HDTV receiver (models 6000, 811, or 921) and a OTA antenna.

Please give us a few more details.


----------



## sfowler2 (Feb 26, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Has anyone in northern Ocean County, NJ or Southern Monmouth County been successful in pulling in OTA HD signals?


Up until 4 months ago I lived down the road from you in Brick, NJ. I was able to get CBS, ABC and Fox OTA with basically no trouble (occasional pixelization on Fox).


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

sfowler2 said:


> Up until 4 months ago I lived down the road from you in Brick, NJ. I was able to get CBS, ABC and Fox OTA with basically no trouble (occasional pixelization on Fox).


Were you looking towards Philly for your signals or New York? Also, what kind of antenna did you use and how high was it (twostory? one story?)


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Switch to D*. I'm not even a huge football fan and I can't wait to see the SB in HD.

This weekends games should be great if they aren't covered by snow...


----------



## vintage_ls (Jan 9, 2005)

Cyclone, yes I do have an 811 and will be installing an antenna prior to the game.


----------



## sfowler2 (Feb 26, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Were you looking towards Philly for your signals or New York? Also, what kind of antenna did you use and how high was it (twostory? one story?)


I was in a ranch about 3 miles from the ocean. The house had cathedral ceilings so the antenna was up higher than it would have been on a typical one-story (at least 20 feet). I couldn't get any Philly but I got NY in fairly well. Wineguard antenna (don't remember the model) with an amp.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

vintage_ls said:


> Cyclone, yes I do have an 811 and will be installing an antenna prior to the game.


If you're not too far out in the country, you won't need much of an antenna. Try an old style UHF antenna. If that doesn't work, get a Zenith Silver Sensor ($40 at Sears, less elsewhere).


----------

